# I can't get guiformat (FAT32 to work)



## bubby56789 (Aug 31, 2018)

So, I need to convert a 512 GB SDXC card to FAT32, and I found guiformat.exe, which everyone uses. But when i tried it, it WOULD not format, and i have no idea why that is! I did everything the tutorial said to do, and I didn't mess around with any unneccesary files. I'd love some help, since I haven't gotten and cannot get this program to work. Please and Thanks!


----------



## Durelle (Aug 31, 2018)

Where did you get that card? Im only asking because most of them that size are fake


----------



## bubby56789 (Aug 31, 2018)

Durelle said:


> Where did you get that card? Im only asking because most of them that size are fake


it isnt a fake card from what i assume, it works just fine in exfat so im assuming it would be legit


----------



## Durelle (Aug 31, 2018)

Fake cards work but only to a extent, for example that card could literally have only 2-4gb of actually space that work but it's spoofed in a way that our shows 500+


----------



## bubby56789 (Aug 31, 2018)

thats probably not the issue


----------



## Durelle (Aug 31, 2018)

Ok... But before we can troubleshoot properly knowing if it is can help. I'd suggest h2test to test the card to see


----------



## Kwyjor (Aug 31, 2018)

You already said you have no idea what the problem could be.

Why not get h2testw, and verify that the capacity is what you expect?


----------



## Originality (Aug 31, 2018)

512GB microSD Card’s do exist, but I vaguely recall them costing over $400.

But even if you got it from a reputable vendor, I would still test it with h2testw to make sure the capacity is correct and that the access speeds aren’t causing a problem.

Post the results and we can troubleshoot from there. Note that for a SD card of this capacity, it can take a few hours to test, depending on access speeds. Best to let it run overnight.


----------



## bubby56789 (Sep 1, 2018)

Durelle said:


> Ok... But before we can troubleshoot properly knowing if it is can help. I'd suggest h2test to test the card to see


ill test it and see


----------



## Hayato213 (Sep 1, 2018)

bubby56789 said:


> ill test it and see



Just curious how much you spent? , base on how much you spent on it we could conclude if it real or fake pretty much.


----------



## gizmomelb (Dec 23, 2018)

bubby56789 said:


> ill test it and see



guessing it was a fake then hey?


----------

